# Help with Cub Cadet 50" riding mower



## Heartman48 (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried to jump another riding mower using the Cub Cadet 50" riding mower. I had the throttle full on when I hooked jumper cables from the Cadet to the other mower. Other mower would not start and while I was disconnecting the cables the Cadet quit running. Now there is no electrical response at all from the Cadet. I replaced the fuse and tightened the battery cables, but no response at all. Guages do not light up - absolutely nothing when I turn the key (yes, clutch pedal is depressed). Any help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Heartman! Any juice in the battery? The Battery in my Deere just "SNAP"! quit like that. It happens.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

If there is no electrical response at all, something broke. Did the cables touch? Then the battery is probably dead. If the gauges do not work with the key turned on, then the ignition switch is fried somewhere in its inner workings, or the main wire from the battery to the ignition switch is fried. Take a very close look at all the connections on the ignition switch. I bet that is where the damage is, if the battery is not fried. I would start with those two places first. You could also try hooking up a good battery temporarily to see if the gauges/lights work. Good luck!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm- seems odd that would happen just jumping another tractor - something either back fed or fried or both. Does it have a regulator or relays? Those couldve been nailed as well. Electrical issues by far are the worst to diagnose and try to fix. 

Id say start at the battery and work your way forward either testing or replacing each piece as you go .


----------

